# Voice Recognition and Text to Speech



## jailed (Nov 13, 2011)

Hello,

I'm wondering if there's a good solution for Voice Recognition (Speech to Text or Command) and Text to Speech under FreeBSD. I couldn't understand how audio/sphinx works. Most important one for me is voice recognition. It may be voice to run commands/programs or voice to text. I'm using FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE with KDE

If there isn't a stable and easy solution for this with FreeBSD, but if you know a solution for Linux distros that will be okay too. I can setup a new separate computer for that. If there isn't a good solution for both FreeBSD and Linux, can you redirect me to a document that I can learn how to convert audio files or mic in socket to sinus waves so that I can code to calculate the sound.

Please don't offend me with not googling it. I couldn't find a well documented page for any speech ports.

Thank you.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 14, 2011)

accessibility/jovie (I haven't tried)


----------



## bes (Nov 14, 2011)

To speak text from a file or from stdin :
audio/espeak

```
echo "hello world" > file
espeak < file
```
Sometimes I set the alarm clock:

```
sleep 1800 && espeak "wake up, you bastard" 2>/dev/null
```


----------



## jailed (Nov 14, 2011)

@graudeejs, thanks but I couldn't use it properly.
@bes, that really rocks! that was what I'm looking for. 

Text to speech is solved. Has anybody got a good solution for voice recognition?


----------



## rabfulton (Nov 14, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speech_recognition_in_Linux


----------

